# is it hard to breed black piranha



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

iv been thinking about getting two black piranha 
and breeding black piranha but there very expensive 
50 bucks a pice i dont want to wast my money on something that will just kill each other


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

jk3 said:


> iv been thinking about getting two black piranha
> and breeding black piranha but there very expensive
> 50 bucks a pice i dont want to wast my money on something that will just kill each other
> [snapback]1166616[/snapback]​


In home aquarias I would dare say its impossible. Maybe not but probably damn near.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hope ya got a 2000 gallon and above and some cheedar to spend ...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i would say you have a least chace with rhoms you have 2 tanks for these guys rite? cause u just cant keep them together


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I think if you read a little more on this site you will understand a little more that you are wasting your time, money, and fish lives.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

it can definately be done..since they obviously breed in the wild..but like they said you will need some huge ass aquarium and a lot of experience and $$


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

it might work even tho they kill anythin that moves. u need some serious cash tho. u need 2000g plus tank and u should prob buy baby ones prob more chance of succses. still a very expensive experiment


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't forget the chances of breeding with just two fish can be low. You might have picked up two males or two females or just two fish that don't want to breed with each other.

Plus the tank size for breeding rhoms would be very very large.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

If u succed you will be a P fury legend


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

lets just say no on this site can do it. You need to have alot of money for a tnak thats about 200 gallons, then u have to maje sure u got a male and a female that are willing ot breed


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> lets just say no on this site can do it. You need to have alot of money for a tnak thats about 200 gallons, then u have to maje sure u got a male and a female that are willing ot breed


I would say a tank of at least 1,000 gallons not 200.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> lets just say no on this site can do it. You need to have alot of money for a tnak thats about 200 gallons, then u have to maje sure u got a male and a female that are willing ot breed


I would say a tank of at least 1,000 gallons not 200.
[/quote]

yea id be scard to throw both my 12" rhoms in my 200 gallon, currently my 200 is housing about 15-18 gold spilos that I pray everynight for them to breed  They are about 10-12months old ranging about 6-8" 
What do u guys think my odds are of them breeding? About the same if I where to throw my two 12"er rhoms together? 
-Atleast my spilos have a MUCH better chance of being mixed male and females together..

Maybe I should throw my rhoms together in my 90g BOW Tanks, and roll the dice.. OR NOT......... (I got these guys for 100bux each at 12"s) W()AH!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them

my question is could the same be done for blacks? put the tanks side by side so they can see each other? has this been tried or would it be possible? do they need to have each other in the water to set them off or just the sight of each other?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them
> 
> my question is could the same be done for blacks? put the tanks side by side so they can see each other? has this been tried or would it be possible? do they need to have each other in the water to set them off or just the sight of each other?


The problem with that is you cant sex the fish. You may just have 2 males next to each other...

IMO the only method that I think could be successfull by amatures is the "squeeze method". But that is cruel and still un-proven.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

true enough.

just squeeze the hell out of them


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o thats easy.

its almost as easy as breeding elongs


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them


FYI, male bettas are the ones that "blow the bubbles" which means he is making a bubble nest. You put the female in his tank, the male fertilizes the eggs as she releases them, and then the male guards them in his nest until they hatch. You have to then remove the female, but keep the male in there until the eggs hatch.

jk3 I would advise trying to breed RBPs first to gain experience before attempting blacks.

thetyeman You also should do a lot more research...more than you did to get your betta information.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

BioTeach said:


> I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them


FYI, male bettas are the ones that "blow the bubbles" which means he is making a bubble nest. You put the female in his tank, the male fertilizes the eggs as she releases them, and then the male guards them in his nest until they hatch. You have to then remove the female, but keep the male in there until the eggs hatch.

I would advise trying to breed RBPs first to gain experience before attempting blacks. You also should do a lot more research...more than you did to get your betta information.
[/quote]

umm ok first off I breed my reds all the time. second THEORY never said was gonna even attempt to breed my black. as for the bettas who gives a rats ass was just seeing what someone might think about it so chill.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them


FYI, male bettas are the ones that "blow the bubbles" which means he is making a bubble nest. You put the female in his tank, the male fertilizes the eggs as she releases them, and then the male guards them in his nest until they hatch. You have to then remove the female, but keep the male in there until the eggs hatch.

I would advise trying to breed RBPs first to gain experience before attempting blacks. You also should do a lot more research...more than you did to get your betta information.
[/quote]

umm ok first off I breed my reds all the time. second THEORY never said was gonna even attempt to breed my black. as for the bettas who gives a rats ass was just seeing what someone might think about it so chill.
[/quote]

Sorry about that, thetyeman. I clarified my post a little bit as to what was directed to whom. Perhaps my comments were a bit pointed, but I was multi-tasking and didn't take the time to sugar coat it.









Your HYPOTHESIS has some merit, but giving inaccurate information to explain your idea doesn't help make your point. Others had already commented on your "theory", I was just setting the record straight on your inaccurate betta information for yourself and others (if you really didn't give a "rat's ass" about the betta example, then you shouldn't have used it). Take the constructive criticism, fix your post, and get over it...









As far as me needing to chill, I just can't get any cooler!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't mean I didn't give a rats ass about the theory I meant I didn't give a rats ass about bettas. and as far as the inaccurate information whatever. I knew one blew bubbles and one you threw in with them I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right and I bombed who cares.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I didn't mean I didn't give a rats ass about the theory I meant I didn't give a rats ass about bettas. and as far as the inaccurate information whatever. I knew one blew bubbles and one you threw in with them I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right and I bombed who cares.


LMAO









omg dude you rock








that was fuking hilarious

BTW has anyone ever heard of the breeding of black piranhas in captivity? Or any vids/link of info on someone who did?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I didn't mean I didn't give a rats ass about the theory I meant I didn't give a rats ass about bettas.


I concur, and that's why I said you shouldn't have even brought the poor little bettas into it.











> and as far as the inaccurate information whatever. I knew one blew bubbles and one you threw in with them I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right and I bombed who cares.


The person who follows your bad information will care, even if you don't. I know I sure wouldn't want to take advice from anyone who doles out information that has a 50% chance of being right, or a 50% chance of being wrong. If you want anyone to take your "theory" seriously, your accompanying information ought to reflect that.

Anyhow, back to the main topic. *Rocker*, the only breeding of black piranhas that I am aware of has happened in public aquariums and in a large pool at some Florida park. Check out OPEFE's rhombeus link for more information:

http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

BioTeach said:


> I didn't mean I didn't give a rats ass about the theory I meant I didn't give a rats ass about bettas.


I concur, and that's why I said you shouldn't have even brought the poor little bettas into it.











> and as far as the inaccurate information whatever. I knew one blew bubbles and one you threw in with them I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right and I bombed who cares.


The person who follows your bad information will care, even if you don't. I know I sure wouldn't want to take advice from anyone who doles out information that has a 50% chance of being right, or a 50% chance of being wrong. If you want anyone to take your "theory" seriously, your accompanying information ought to reflect that.

Anyhow, back to the main topic. *Rocker*, the only breeding of black piranhas that I am aware of has happened in public aquariums and in a large pool at some Florida park. Check out OPEFE's rhombeus link for more information:

http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html
[/quote]

I'm not even gonna bother with you buddy. you have no idea what I was trying to get accross here. but thanks for trying


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> I didn't mean I didn't give a rats ass about the theory I meant I didn't give a rats ass about bettas.


I concur, and that's why I said you shouldn't have even brought the poor little bettas into it.











> and as far as the inaccurate information whatever. I knew one blew bubbles and one you threw in with them I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right and I bombed who cares.


The person who follows your bad information will care, even if you don't. I know I sure wouldn't want to take advice from anyone who doles out information that has a 50% chance of being right, or a 50% chance of being wrong. If you want anyone to take your "theory" seriously, your accompanying information ought to reflect that.

Anyhow, back to the main topic. *Rocker*, the only breeding of black piranhas that I am aware of has happened in public aquariums and in a large pool at some Florida park. Check out OPEFE's rhombeus link for more information:

http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html
[/quote]

I'm not even gonna bother with you buddy. you have no idea what I was trying to get accross here. but thanks for trying
[/quote]

1) Too late for that. 
2) I know what you were trying to get across...the question is, do you? 
3)You are very welcome!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you become a member here just to pick fights or did you come here to learn something about your fish? You see I threw out a theory to see if maybe some experenced people here could say no wouldn't work but good try or hey dont know someone should try. get off my ass and do something productive on this site.

Rather than making yourself look like and idiot


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> I've got a theory. When bettas breed its in 2 seperate tanks you put them in seperate tanks side by side. when shes ready to go she starts blowing bubbles in her tank and when the bubbles get big enough you throw him in with her and if hes in the mood he does the deed then they will either kill each other or you gotta take him out. she has the babies then you have to seperate them
> 
> my question is could the same be done for blacks? put the tanks side by side so they can see each other? has this been tried or would it be possible? do they need to have each other in the water to set them off or just the sight of each other?


#1 problem with your theory..........................

piranhas dont blow bubble nests









but at least you had the right idea, so no need to bash the guy. its not a betta board so if he gives the wrong betta info who cares. plus if someone on here is breeding betta's im sure they will say hey the male is the one blowing the nest not the female..... they will clue in

i wonder when black are even mature enough to breed like what size because if someone was ever to attempt it im sure this would be vital info,considering they grow slow and you cant just buy a whole bunch and hope they grow and pair up like ciclids.

the best and only way would be to somehow catch blacks breeding in the wild while they are "gettin it on". then move them into an aquarium big enough for them and hope they eventually will breed in captivity. probably keeping the tank as natural as possible would be a HUGE factor, with simulated dry and rainy seasons and also water parameters almost exact of that to the amazon.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

you would need to have the your own mile long section of the amazon to have a chance to breed them 
i do like the idea of tanks next to each other 
i am gonna try something of that nature ot get some of my cichlids to cross breed with a divided tank i think it may work they can obvioulsly see each other but is that enough ......... only time will tell


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Powder said:


> you would need to have the your own mile long section of the amazon to have a chance to breed them
> i do like the idea of tanks next to each other
> i am gonna try something of that nature ot get some of my cichlids to cross breed with a divided tank i think it may work they can obvioulsly see each other but is that enough ......... only time will tell










What about a divider big-enuff that they can breed though?(but not kill eachother) hhhmmm sounds stupid but just maybe with the rite aquascape??? 
who knows
OK ill go back to dreaming...$$$$$$$$$$$

Anyways its enuff motivation for me to pair up my fish, worst case I get to see some activity out of my boaring rhom... 


then theirs that question of sexing?!?!


----------

